# check this Glock out...holy smokes!



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

http://revver.com/video/1537725/full-auto-glock-with-pistol-stabilizer/

wow. hope it's not a repost.:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, I noticed all of those high-speed misses.
Full Auto: If you can't hit 'em, scare 'em to death with the noise!


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah, I noticed all of those high-speed misses.
> Full Auto: If you can't hit 'em, scare 'em to death with the noise!


ya damn right with that!


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

here's another... what the hell? ha ha

but still cool nonetheless!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Dangerous Bob" is the correct name, all right.
What's he up to? Emptying cartridges to feed his reloading hobby?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The Glock 18 I've seen before. The stock for it I haven't. This is equipment that is only legal for LE & Military. I would REALLY like to own a new Glock 18C with this folding, removable stock thingy... At least I'll miss my target laughing with glee!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You get to looking around youtube and the like you will see a bunch of full auto Glocks. Most are...modified to go full auto. I've seen those stock thingies on web sites but that's the first time I seen it on a firing weapon. Even full auto would not be enough o make me want another Glock though. Every time I picked one up I had that feeling you get when you wake up after a night of hard drinking too skeert to roll over for fear of what you might see:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah, I noticed all of those high-speed misses.
> Full Auto: If you can't hit 'em, scare 'em to death with the noise!


Yup. If that guy was really a LEO it would equal one dead BG .... and anyone around him.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You get to looking around youtube and the like you will see a bunch of full auto Glocks. Most are...modified to go full auto. I've seen those stock thingies on web sites but that's the first time I seen it on a firing weapon. Even full auto would not be enough o make me want another Glock though. Every time I picked one up I had that feeling you get when you wake up after a night of hard drinking too skeert to roll over for fear of what you might see:anim_lol:


hahaha!!! that's pretty funny. :smt082


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yup. If that guy was really a LEO it would equal one dead BG .... and anyone around him.


ok, am i right in guessing BG=bad guy?

if you get one of those, just dont shoot yourself, lol





also, what is FTW? ive read it everywhere and never take the time to look it up or anything


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

BG = Bad Guy

Question: "What is 'FTW'? What Does It Mean?"
While participating in an online discussion forum about motorcycles, you see this weird expression "FTW". People post phrases like "slipper clutches, ftw!" and "full face helmets, ftw!". You see the same thing in an online gaming forum. The gamer participants are posting phrases like "polymorph, ftw!" and "druid hurricane, ftw!".

Answer: In 2009, the most common meaning of "FTW" is "for the win", an Internet expression of enthusiasiam.

While there were nastier meanings in previous years, FTW today commonly stands for "For the Win". It is an expression of enthusiasm. "FTW" is the same as saying "this is the best" or "this item will make a big difference, I recommend using it". Examples would include: "anti-lock braking, ftw!", "spellchecker, ftw!", and "low-carb diets, ftw!" 

Older meanings of FTW

Years ago, "FTW" used to have a very negative meaning: "f**k the world". This was a term commonly used by social rebels, anarchists and anti-authoritarian types to express frustration with modern society. Gratefully, this antisocial meaning has dramatically faded in use in the 21st century, and people largely use "for the win" as the modern meaning for this acronym now.

There I looked it up for ya.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

maddmatt02 said:


> ok, am i right in guessing BG=bad guy?
> 
> if you get one of those, just dont shoot yourself, lol
> 
> ...


seen that one! that sucks for him!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

our tac team here in jackson carys the G18 i believe


----------

